# Illusion in her new home!(lots of pics)



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Ok not a new home she just migrated to the big corral! Karen finally decided to move her into the big corral with all the big horses. 

I got a new camera yesterday so I decided to try it out and I still need to get used to it and figure it out. lol
I got a Canon SX120 IS. So if anyone has this please let me know everything you know about it! 

Anyways here are the pics. 

*Tom(Karen's boyfriend) leading Illusion to the big corral.
*









*Meeting Deuce in the other corral.
*







*

Carlie running to check her out.
*







*

Checking the place out
*







*

Amado and them stalking her
*


































*Not sure what Gulliver and Spanky were doing.
*







*

Continue...
*


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

*We had to keep Little Miss in a stall while we first let Illusion out because she is really cranky and VERY protective of Joy, her 4 year old daughter.
So we finally let her out and she ran right to Illusion and Joy.
*


















* Little Miss"protecting" Joy*









*Mother and daughter love. ^^
*







*

The beautiful girl
*









*Her blue eye! O_O
*















*
So thats all of those. Here are some more I took.

Tom and his mare, Breeze.
*









*Gulliver playing around with Amado's mane. 
*









*Savannah
*









*Continue...*


----------



## MuleWrangler (Dec 15, 2009)

OMG she's stunning! What a gorgeous girl!


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

*Deuce bossing Amado around.*









*Ocho!!! 
*









*Ocho and his momma, Sara. *


















*Playing the touching game.
*


















*David playing with the foals.
*









*Leyla
*









*Little Brandy
*









*Chippy
*









*Continue*


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

*Mikey in his awesome Reindeer antlers.
*









*Silly boy
*









*Me and Mikey
*









*Lastly, Bud in the Reindeer antlers


















Thanks for looking and sorry I always have so many pics! 
*


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

MuleWrangler said:


> OMG she's stunning! What a gorgeous girl!


I know she's so beautiful!


----------



## Appy Luvr (Mar 16, 2009)

Stunning horse!!!! You can send her to my house any time!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Wow what a great looking crew!!!


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Appy Luvr said:


> Stunning horse!!!! You can send her to my house any time!


:lol:



mom2pride said:


> Wow what a great looking crew!!!


----------



## Katafran (Dec 20, 2009)

Oh, they're all pretty, but your new girl is stiking!

I adore her eyes. c:


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

Illusion is so beautiful! I love seeing all the other horses there as well! Ocho is a cutie!


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Katafran said:


> Oh, they're all pretty, but your new girl is stiking!
> 
> I adore her eyes. c:


Thanks but she's not mine and she's not new. lol She came to the rescue about 9 months ago, she came the day I started volunteering. 



RoCru said:


> Illusion is so beautiful! I love seeing all the other horses there as well! Ocho is a cutie!


Thanks!!


----------



## JumpingTheMoon (Nov 11, 2009)

Beautiful!!!!


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

Tell us a little more about her. Shes gorgeous!!!


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

sillybunny11486 said:


> Tell us a little more about her. Shes gorgeous!!!


I wish I could but we don't know really anything about her.
She was found my livestock and they sent her straight to Karen.
The ranch's animal communicator says she use to be in a herd of wild horses but we're not for sure. We do know though that she is afraid of little kids and she has A LOT of built up anger.


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

is she preggers?


----------



## wannahorse22 (Dec 27, 2009)

I love breeze!


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Erin_And_Jasper said:


> is she preggers?


haha no she;s not but she deff. looks like it!! :lol:



wannahorse22 said:


> I love breeze!


I know me too, she's gorgeous and so so sweet.


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

Cute horses!! Can't help you much with your camera, but the manual is your best friend.  I have the Canon XSi and have read the manual twice now, it really helps.


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Twilight Arabians said:


> Cute horses!! Can't help you much with your camera, but the manual is your best friend.  I have the Canon XSi and have read the manual twice now, it really helps.


Thanks! ^^


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

That is one of the most beautiful horses I have seen in a while. What a stunner!


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

omgpink said:


>


OMG she is gorgeous! 

Is she preggo? She sure looks it in this picture! :shock:


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

YUPP Illusion is still stunning  I love her!


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

My2Geldings said:


> That is one of the most beautiful horses I have seen in a while. What a stunner!


Thanks she is gorgeous but she has such a bad attitude. lol 



kim_angel said:


> OMG she is gorgeous!
> 
> Is she preggo? She sure looks it in this picture! :shock:


haha I know! But shes not she's just really chubby ^^



New_image said:


> YUPP Illusion is still stunning  I love her!


----------

